# Pokemon Snap ROM hack?



## YoshiInAVoid (Feb 21, 2014)

My friend said that he once played a Pokemon Snap ROM hack that had all the pokemons changed into naked women.

I have searched the internet intensely but have not came across any information about this.

Anyone else heard about this urban legend?


----------



## Jayro (Feb 21, 2014)

It's fake.


----------



## Arras (Feb 21, 2014)

lol
there's probably many much better ways to take pictures of naked women that do not involve them having pyramid-shaped noses, boobs, knees etc (because dem N64 polygonz)


----------

